# Our rep system here on SI



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

please understand that if we play artificial games with the reps on this site that they in essence count for nothing and there is no point in having them!

 So don;t rep someone just because they are your buddy, make them post some good stuff, answer some questions, ask good questions or just be funny in a thread.  But have a reason for doing it

 And mods Cough cough POB )

 Plz don;t fuck with the rep pts on ppl, thank you!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good thread. How many points does it take to move up?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

I think it is like 200 for 3 bars and 300 for 4 bars, I don't pay much attention to the points.

I you want, you can probably search vbulletin 4.2 and find out. Good point about the points, if you can't tell who is actually being repped for their input it does no good. Might as well fill everyone up (except POB)


----------



## 69nites (Jul 19, 2012)

I must not have any friends because I only seem to get repped for good posts.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

69nites said:


> I must not have any friends because I only seem to get repped for good posts.



 actually you are very well liked here although you and I initially got off on the wrong foot!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> actually you are very well liked here although you and I initially got off on the wrong foot!


Sometimes on the internet things can get misread.  That's water under the bridge.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

69nites said:


> Sometimes on the internet things can get misread.  That's water under the bridge.



 thx man I really do appreciate that!


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

So are you saying it is no longer acceptable to offer BJs for rep points?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2012)

Who's thks ezekiel guy who thinks he's a boss here? Your not a boss. Where's zeek please Anwser to this guy.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Who's thks ezekiel guy who thinks he's a boss here? Your not a boss. Where's zeek please Anwser to this guy.



 I clearly saw Zeek say that the members, basically the black names on this board run the site.

 With that said I am doing what he said and running this place, you got issue with that mod?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya I do. Lol.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 19, 2012)

I know you get a notification when receiving a rep, but how do you go back and view them or see were you are currently at?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> please understand that if we play artificial games with the reps on this site that they in essence count for nothing and there is no point in having them!
> 
> So don;t rep someone just because they are your buddy, make them post some good stuff, answer some questions, ask good questions or just be funny in a thread.  But have a reason for doing it
> 
> ...



I don't pay attention to it I focus on posts, thanks and likes!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 19, 2012)

I like dogs


----------



## Georgia (Jul 19, 2012)

You should change the amount for each bar. 

1 Bar = 0 reps

2 Bars = 1 rep

3 Bars = 1.5 reps

100 bars = 2 reps

That way guys like me have a chance to look good


----------

